# Herping 27.8.11



## Jewyy95 (Aug 27, 2011)

Went herping today in thye brisbane water national park. Found a few nice reptiles .

Enjoy pics


Whites skink's .



We found a nice pair of Yellow face whip snakes.



And also seen this really nice patterned velvet gecko



not to bad finds for the weather condition, keen for the hotter months


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 27, 2011)

thats awesome!
great finds!


----------



## Tassie97 (Aug 27, 2011)

cool as they all look cute !
i like the tassie whites skinks better though XD


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 27, 2011)

Awesome finds, may have to try that place sometime


----------



## Tipsylama (Aug 27, 2011)

Nice, i used to keep whites but the vic ones look so much different


----------



## Smithers (Aug 27, 2011)

Love the Whippies  kool


----------



## timske (Aug 28, 2011)

that pair is awesome  what are they ?


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 28, 2011)

timske said:


> that pair is awesome  what are they ?


 they were yellow faced whipe snakes, i found both under the same rock that day, very nice fine.


----------



## timske (Aug 28, 2011)

heaaaaaaps cool theyd be mad to find.. i wanna start herping, heaps kean for summer


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 28, 2011)

yer the coast heas some good herping spots, and summer is going to be the BEST!!!


----------



## snake79 (Aug 28, 2011)

sweet as good work can't wait til it heats up then the snake calls will be comin through and it will give us a chance to go herping in the bunya mountains area so far we've seen stephens bandeds tigers a small eyed and also plenty of carpets


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 29, 2011)

3 snakes i still havent come accross but one day i would love to.


----------



## JordanG (Sep 2, 2011)

very nice finds


----------

